

Ask HN:Free/Open source visualization tool? - EdgarF

Hi HN Community,<p>I want to use a simple free/open source tool to visualize the data present in excel sheets, it would be great if it has more visualization options apart from bar graph, line graph, pie chart.. something similar to visual.ly (but can't use it as it is not publicly launched yet)<p>Plz share your 2cents<p>Thanks
======
tilt
You could have a look at this list

[http://datavisualization.ch/tools/13-javascript-libraries-
fo...](http://datavisualization.ch/tools/13-javascript-libraries-for-
visualizations/)

